# Tree carvings



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 8, 2017)

Maple tree carvings

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 8, 2017)

That is very cool! Just wall art or do you have another use for them? Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Did you use some type of grinder or how did you whittle these down? They look really nice! Chuck


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 9, 2017)

Just made seven of them, but sold three in the local coffee shop for $100 each. Something to hang on the wall I suppose. I sketched them out with a pencil, then used a saber saw to cut them out. Then I used a dremel to grind them.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2017)

I really like em! How big are they? Cut out on a band saw?


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 9, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I really like em! How big are they? Cut out on a band saw?


Could use a band saw but I mostly used a saber saw. They vary in size from about three feet high down to a foot or two and anywhere from two feet down to a foot wide. The size was determined by the size of the board I started with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spaz (Jun 18, 2017)

Those are really cool, Ralph. Great idea! Catchy items for the wall. Do you leave them natural?


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 18, 2017)

Really cool ! & No take'n in the fall !


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 18, 2017)

spaz said:


> Those are really cool, Ralph. Great idea! Catchy items for the wall. Do you leave them natural?


I put tung oil on them


----------



## David Hill (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice work!
Might be able to use your idea for odd pieces of wood that I seem to generate with regularity. Hate to burn stuff that cost my time/sweat to get.


----------

